# NGINX und php in html ausführen



## Deex (20. Feb. 2015)

Seid gegrüßt,

Auf dem alten Server habe ich noch im Apache php in einer Html Seite so ausgeführt (nicht schön ich weiß, musste aber sein)

```
AddType application/x-httpd-php .html
```
Nun ist ja das problem das Nginx das so nicht annimmt, also habe ich die vhost geändert doch egal mit welcher variante ohne Erfolg, er führt es schlichtweg nicht innerhalb des html aus, alternativ bekomme ich einen Bad Gateway Fehler.

Ich habe bisher bei fpm in der pool.d/www.conf das hier eingetragen

```
security.limit_extensions = .php .php3 .php4 .php5 .html .htm
```
Anschließend in der vhost alles mögliche eingetragen z.B. 

```
location ~ \.htm$ {
            root           html;
            fastcgi_pass   127.0.0.1:9000;
            fastcgi_index  index.htm;
            include        fastcgi.conf;
  }
```

Im besten Fall wird einfach der Code dargestellt =/


----------



## Deex (20. Feb. 2015)

So ich bin der sache etwas Näher, nachdem ich die einträge in den VHosts geändert habe wurde PHP wieder ausgefüht. Im grunde scheint das Bad Gateway ein Problem überhaupt mit dem Webserver zu sein und nicht weil ich html in php ausführen wollte.

Bad Gateway:
fastcgi_pass unix:/var/lib/php5-fpm/web5.sock;
Richtig:
*fastcgi_pass unix:/var/run/php5-fpm.sock;*

Jetzt habe ich schon probiert in den PHP einstellungen alles in var /run zu legen doch das erzeugte genau soviele Probleme bei jedem Reboot wurde der Ordner gelöscht und gleichzeitig behob das nicht das Problem. Ich bin ziemlich Ratlos was da los ist.

Ich habe mal einen ispconfig log angelegt http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=sxsXqbEt

FPM Vhost conf

```
[web4]

listen = /var/lib/php5-fpm/web4.sock
listen.owner = web4
listen.group = client1
listen.mode = 0660

user = web4
group = client1

pm = dynamic
pm.max_children = 10
pm.start_servers = 2
pm.min_spare_servers = 1
pm.max_spare_servers = 5
pm.max_requests = 0

chdir = /
```

FPM Pool Www conf
http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=4BU4sTEs

FPM Conf
http://pastebin.com/gDcgV0aZ

Das was mir aufällt ist eben jene Zeile 
listen = /var/run/php5-fpm.sock
Kurioserweise kann ich darüber auch nur PHP ausführen und nicht über var lib


----------



## Deex (21. Feb. 2015)

Thema ist erledigt, nachdem ich alles geprüft hatte muss der Fehler in den NGINX paketen selbst irgendwo gewesen sein, ich bekam auch merkwürdige Fehlermeldungen über apt, z.B. das das Paket nicht installiert oder Deinstalliert werden könne. Es zeigte sich das es höchst wahrscheinlich einige korrupte Daten gab (warum auch immer). Ich habe alles komplett neu aufgesetzt und das Problem war weg.


----------

